# now what about this spray chrome



## audennis (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anybody gotten close to this stuff, I heard Leno had something about it but didn't catch it. You tube has several videos.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks pretty good. May be good for the smaller pieces.


----------



## audennis (Jun 3, 2012)

looks too good, heard the leno bit was pulled from youtube as a fraud


----------

